# How do I record presets on Unison system?



## Dustincoc (Mar 7, 2013)

We had a problem with somestage lights programmed onto the architectural panels. Somehow we wipped everything out so now the panels don't control anything. I read the manual and it talked about connecting the lightboard to a DMX512 panel. I can't sem to locate a DMX512 panel specifically or that system. There are 118 dimmers and 2 non dims split between a 96 dimmer rack and a 24 wall mount cabinet. The wallpanels are 2 or 3 (8) preset fader stations and two on/off buttons.


----------



## MPowers (Mar 7, 2013)

Call ETC Direct! Electronic Theatre Controls

3031 Pleasant View Rd
PO Box 620979
Middleton WI 53562-0979
1.800.688.4116
1.608.831.4116
Fax: 1.608.836.1736
Automated voice mail system:
608.831.4041


----------



## RickR (Mar 7, 2013)

Chances are good your normal DMX flows through the Unison on it way to the dimmers. The smaller rack is probably the Unison and it's brain controls the wall panels. Buried in the menus is the preset record command. That takes a snapshot of whatever is on stage at the moment.

Your best bet is to call tech support at ETC 1.800.688.4116
If your system has a sticker with a job number that will help them. They might even have a copy of the original configuration file. At the very least they are good folks who live to make it all work.


----------



## Dustincoc (Mar 7, 2013)

There is a separate cabinet that houses the Unison's brains. I saw a sticker with the job number on that cabinet. All the house light dimmers as well as a couple of the stage dimmers are housed in the small dimmer cabinet. The system was installed in 2008. What confuses me is how the stage lights got added into the house light. The circuits that were coming on are on the front edge of the stage, it was only 2 circuits out of 3 on one of the 2 stage front wall outlets.

All I need to do is program a preset on a fader panel with the houselights, specifically dimmers 103-105 and 112-117.


----------



## SteveB (Mar 8, 2013)

Dustincoc said:


> We had a problem with somestage lights programmed onto the architectural panels. Somehow we wipped everything out so now the panels don't control anything. I read the manual and it talked about connecting the lightboard to a DMX512 panel. I can't sem to locate a DMX512 panel specifically or that system. There are 118 dimmers and 2 non dims split between a 96 dimmer rack and a 24 wall mount cabinet. The wallpanels are 2 or 3 (8) preset fader stations and two on/off buttons.



If the system is truly "wiped" you probably need to re-load the configuration file. The typical Unison processor brain has a 3.5" floppy drive mounted on the right side and hopefully somebody saved the .cfg file to a floppy. Is there a disc in the drive ?, or one stored in a safe place nearby ?. If you have one, proceed to step 2, which is to call ETC tech support to get help as to how to re-load the config. 1 800 688 4116. They can talk thru a system re-load. If you have the ETC job number that would be helpful info. to ETC as they can look up what was originally installed, and they sometimes have the config file if you cannot find a disc (getting it to you is not instantaneous though).

In general and often times, the DMX data from a stage lighting system will be routed thru the Unison processor. This lets Unison "see" the DMX stream and act upon it in some ways. Typical would be a "snapshot" of whatever the main stage lighting console is sending, for a backup. In your system, it does not sound like there's a backup capability, as from how you describe the system, I don't think there are any snapshot record buttons to press to enable the snapshot. Thus there might not be a DMX pass-thru to Unison as there's no need. Unison may simply be sending DMX to whatever dimmers it needs to control, as a parallel feed to a stage lighting desk. That essentially means you need to get the Unison processor restored unless you want to control all from the stage lighting desk.

There should be a DMX input port to the system as you mention in other posts, an Expression and Status consoles, as well as 118 dimmers. I'm going to assume the Unison was not the primary lighting controller, thus there needed to be a way to get DMX from a lighting desk to the dimmers.


----------



## lwinters630 (Mar 8, 2013)

If you are just trying to record a preset on a button station they usually have a record button on the bottom of them. set the look you want live, push the record and then the button you want it on.

Check for your disk and reload it.

There is software to program the unison on a computer, but that takes a lot of training before they will give you the software. ETC usually keeps the original install config and can email it. You can save the current set up and email that to ETC. Either way, I would also suggest to call them.


----------



## Dustincoc (Mar 8, 2013)

I doubt we managed to wipe ot the configuration file, whatever we did was done from a fader wall panel. I'm going to play round a bit with it today.


----------



## Dustincoc (Mar 8, 2013)

Played arounf with it a bit when I got in today and it took all of 5 minutes to get it working. All I had to do was set the houselights(and nothing else) to full on the lightboard press record and then preset 1 and it set all the houselights to the turn on and off using the wall faders. We tried that yesterday and it didn't seem to work. Its a little scary how simple it was.


----------



## RickR (Mar 11, 2013)

That's the way it's supposed to work. Simple is so refreshing and unexpected.

We all assumed something deeper must have gone wrong. Maybe someone just recorded a lot of blackness. Wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## lwinters630 (Mar 12, 2013)

Here is a user manual for the unison. check your version and you probably download the actual version from etcconnect.com


----------



## Dustincoc (Mar 13, 2013)

It's the first time I've worked with a Unison system. We also tried that the night before and it didn't seem to work. I have a digital copy of the manual but now but the only manual in the booth is the one to te light board.


----------



## mbracksieck (Sep 19, 2013)

I recently upgraded the ION board software to 2.0 and I cannot record presets into my Unison Fader Console. Is there a separate update I need to install to get them talking to each other again?


----------



## MPowers (Sep 19, 2013)

mbracksieck said:


> I recently upgraded the ION board software to 2.0 and I cannot record presets into my Unison Fader Console. Is there a separate update I need to install to get them talking to each other again?


 
Don't call CB! Call ETC support 24/7/365 800/688-4116 http://www.etcconnect.com/services.techservices.aspx

ETC makes the following statement on their web site:


> Any time, any day - 15 minute response time - that's our service commitment. ETC's Technical Service is unparalleled in the industry. With over 60 service employees worldwide, not to mention our extensive Authorized Service Center network, we are uniquely positioned to be able to help you anywhere, anytime. Call on our years of expertise for help with any lighting situation. Our commitment is to make your day shine brighter.


----------



## MPowers (Sep 19, 2013)

mbracksieck said:


> I recently upgraded the ION board software to 2.0 and I cannot record presets into my Unison Fader Console. Is there a separate update I need to install to get them talking to each other again?


 
Don't call CB! Call ETC support 24/7/365 800/688-4116 http://www.etcconnect.com/services.techservices.aspx

ETC makes the following statement on their web site:


> Any time, any day - 15 minute response time - that's our service commitment. ETC's Technical Service is unparalleled in the industry. With over 60 service employees worldwide, not to mention our extensive Authorized Service Center network, we are uniquely positioned to be able to help you anywhere, anytime. Call on our years of expertise for help with any lighting situation. Our commitment is to make your day shine brighter.


----------



## tdrga (Sep 19, 2013)

It sounds like a EDMX priority issue where the Ion has a higher priority than the Unison. Does the Unison system work when the Ion is off? 

While calling ETC is going to get you the best service in the industry (in my opinion) - if it isn't a show critical problem then please call them during regular business hours.

-Todd 

Sent from a mobile device


----------

